# Consumer Marketing Executive Seeking Position



## Marketing1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, I am relocating to HK and am currently seeking a marketing role with either a consumer tech or consumer goods company. I have over 14 years of consumer marketing experience and an MBA from a top U.S. business school. Any leads to either company contacts or retained executive recruiters would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------

